# So .. just how rare is this LGB, Playmobile Loco !? 994132 ?



## GscaleTed (May 13, 2010)

Hi All!
I the opertunity maybe to get ahold of one of these Playmobile, but made by LGB 994132's. I don't really understand the big $ I've seen for them ? What's the scoop on it ? Are they from the '80's ? Just what are they really worth ?

The URL to the pix is below, I guess I'm not 1st class !!!

Many Thanks, Ted










http://home.roadrunner.com/~TBiernacki/play.jpg

(Edited to display photo - mod)


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

that loco is not LGB! 

it is a playmobil loco from the times, when they still cooperated with LGB.
it is NOT made by LGB, but playmobil made it to go with LGB track.
its got two motors (one in the tender) and pulls with these two more or less equal to a 0-4-0 stainz from LGB. 
i got one (heavyly bashed) and am very content. 

it is rare, because it is more than two or three decades ago, that they were last produced. 
if you put it up on ebay, don't start it under 150 $s.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I found some listed on the German ebay, tried to use google translate to translate the page, 
but I cant find the "completed listings" to see actual selling prices..(asking prices are meaningless, for anything..if you want to find true value, you have to look at what people actually paid, ebay "completed" listings is good for that) 

I would guess it is "rare"..which means there are a few hard-core LGB collectors that are willing to pay a hundred or two for it.. 
but if you are not one of those collectors who must have EVERY single thing LGB produced, then IMO it's basically worthless.. 
because I certainty wouldn't pay $200 for it..just looking at it, I wouldn't pay more than $10.. 

Scot


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

wakeup call for scotty! 
it is no LGB loco. not produced by LGB.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I had heard when these first came out that LGB was responsible for the motor blocks on these, but Playmobil did the rest. I've long-since forgotten who I heard that from or what it was based on, so take that with a grain of salt. (And add some tequila, lime, and some ice! Makes it go down better.) I never had one apart to see what the similarities were. I know some folks who kitbashed theirs, and were very pleased with how they ran--similar to Korm's experience. 

With that motor block, I'd think somewhere around $150 - $200 would be a fair price for it. The LGB 2017 (similar loco and powered tender, though LGB detail level) is on ebay right now with "buy it now" prices ranging from $175 - $340. 

Frankly, if you're just looking for something about that size to run, I'd probably snap up the $175 LGB loco on ebay first. It's a known commodity. My dad's got one that's 35 years old--still runs like a champ! 

BTW, you needn't be a 1st-class member to post photos, you've just got to be a 1st-class member to store them on this site. 

Later, 

K


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Same standard motor block (ok two of them in this case) as all the other track-powered Playmobil of that era. A lower quality motor (max 14V I think) and simpler block than LGB, but for all that they're pretty good blocks and run well. I don't have this 2-4-0 nor the 0-4-0 steamer as I don't really like the look of them, but I do have a "Steaming Mary" old-time 4-4-0 plus the diesels they made. All DCC chipped and all useful locos. 
I wouldn't pay LGB prices for them, but they're great for the kids to thrash around without fear of damaging delicate detail!


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

... oh, and not all versions of the 2-4-0 steamer came with two motor blocks. On some the tender is unpowered (I think I read somewhere that the Pennsy lettered version has only the one block?)


----------

